# V2 management issues



## jayjevans0304 (Oct 6, 2011)

After we had some snow here in VA around 2nd week of January, my management started acting up.
My tank is leaking air over night, goes from 150 psi to 0 psi over night.
So I installed a new SMC check valve, took all the fitting/plugs and replaced all the thread tapes.
Yet, still leaking air over night, so I sprayed some soapy water around the plugs/fittings BUT couldn't find any leaks. (thats the first issue)

(here's the second issue)
Like i stated above about the snow ad such. My driver side rear bag is leaking air too, it goes from 45 psi to 0 psi in 10 minutes.
so I took the bag out checked any leaks, sprayed some soapy water around my air lines, bag, fitting BUT couldn't find any leak.
My preset maintain is ON, but it doesn't add any pressure to that bag when i lose pressure while driving and my controller doesn't show a letter "L" under that corner. 

Any idea about this issues? I'm thinking the manifold is bad?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

I had a similar issue. I checked everything, supply lines from compressors to the tank, tank to the manifold, checked the check valves, you name it and I checked. What happened with mine is that somehow the manifold was letting air out; my guess is that a seal inside failed.

First suggestion, if you haven't done it already, is to check the check valves from the compressors and ensure they are good to go. Sounds like you're good on the fittings and all that. If all else fails, it could be the manifold.


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

I live in VA, too. I was having similar issues with this cold weather. My front right bag would have air in it, but the V2 would read "0" psi at times; it would read the preset pressure, then switch to reading 0 after a while. There were/are no leaks anywhere. 

I called Airlift and let them know what was going on. They told me it seemed like a manifold issue; that is the manifold acts weird in very cold weather. They sent me a new manifold and V2 display for the price of shipping.

I am adding a water trap to help capture more moisture, so as to not crap up the manifold. Previous owner who installed the air ride did not install a water trap, so moisture may have built up in the manifold and that combined with the cold weather was no good.:screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Are you running air brake anti-freeze at all? Give our tech department a call and we can walk you through some diagnostic steps. 800-248-0892 ext 2 :thumbup:


----------



## jayjevans0304 (Oct 6, 2011)

Greedo said:


> I had a similar issue. I checked everything, supply lines from compressors to the tank, tank to the manifold, checked the check valves, you name it and I checked. What happened with mine is that somehow the manifold was letting air out; my guess is that a seal inside failed.
> 
> First suggestion, if you haven't done it already, is to check the check valves from the compressors and ensure they are good to go. Sounds like you're good on the fittings and all that. If all else fails, it could be the manifold.


I thought bout the check valve too, that's why I added a new smc check valve. BUT still have the issues.:facepalm:


----------



## jayjevans0304 (Oct 6, 2011)

qcbtbx said:


> I live in VA, too. I was having similar issues with this cold weather. My front right bag would have air in it, but the V2 would read "0" psi at times; it would read the preset pressure, then switch to reading 0 after a while. There were/are no leaks anywhere.
> 
> I called Airlift and let them know what was going on. They told me it seemed like a manifold issue; that is the manifold acts weird in very cold weather. They sent me a new manifold and V2 display for the price of shipping.
> 
> I am adding a water trap to help capture more moisture, so as to not crap up the manifold. Previous owner who installed the air ride did not install a water trap, so moisture may have built up in the manifold and that combined with the cold weather was no good.:screwy:


VA weather is so bipolar man! Haha
I have a water trap, but still having the same issues.


----------



## jayjevans0304 (Oct 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Are you running air brake anti-freeze at all? Give our tech department a call and we can walk you through some diagnostic steps. 800-248-0892 ext 2 :thumbup:


Yes running air brake anti freeze.
I called and told me to cheak some leaks, I've been looking for leaks, took my bags out over and over, yet still having the same issues.


----------



## Stretched (May 11, 2010)

I am having the same issues. I too felt the leak was the manifold. 
My display reads 0psi in the tank but allows me to raise and lower the car. 
So I'm guessing this is a manifold issue (car is in storage for the winter and noticed this in October prior to winter storage)


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

So this is a bit odd...

I usually park outside, but the other day I parked in the work shop and left the car sit all day. The shop was around 65 degrees all day and I didn't leak any air at all. I do notice that when my car is warm inside I lose a lot less air.

I have a replacement manifold, I just haven't had any time to install it yet. I'm hoping this resolves the issue.


----------

